# Aire in Troyes



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I've checked all my books and noodled about on-line but cannot find an Aire in the vicinity of Troyes (south east of Paris),
Anyone any suggestions????
Garcia


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Can't help you on that but just north of Troyes there is this basic campsite, 9€ and 4 amps. Good for a nights stopover.

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/france/champagne-ardenne/aube/camping-de-la-barbuise-104097/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I thought the Troyes Camping Municipal ( Rue Roger Salengro) was in the FFCC Stop Acceuil Camping Car scheme but I've lost my book and can't download another on my tablet. 

( Put FFCC Stop Acceuil Camping Car into Google )

G


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you wanting to stop a night in Troyes?


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Another vote for the Camping Municipal. Nice site, not crowded, lots of trees, decent pitches, short bus ride into town or 20 min walk.

Steve


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> I thought the Troyes Camping Municipal ( Rue Roger Salengro) was in the FFCC Stop Acceuil Camping Car scheme but I've lost my book and can't download another on my tablet.
> 
> ( Put FFCC Stop Acceuil Camping Car into Google )
> 
> G


Here's the link Click here


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

boringfrog said:


> Here's the link Click here


Thanks. it was the FFCC guide I can't get on the tablet. If you use this scheme then you only pay a few euros to overnight at participating campsites providing you arrive late-ish and leave early-ish.

There is a free pdf file of participating campsites but my tablet is not cooperating.

G


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> boringfrog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the link Click here
> ...


Heres the ffcc PDF here


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

boringfrog said:


> Are you wanting to stop a night in Troyes?


Should I not ?????
I've never been.....! But your question makes me think I should look elesewhere.....
It's just the nearest large town to where I need to go , so I thought I'd look for an aire there.....I can go anywhere....!
Garcia


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Garcia said:


> Should I not ?????
> I've never been.....! But your question makes me think I should look elesewhere.....Garcia


Its a delightful town with a lot of old half timbered buildings. The municipal site is right next to the town but is relatively expensive. I think we paid €21 a night and it was not summer season, it would have been late September, maybe even early October.

JohnW


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

To the East there's an ACSI campsite (No 1458) at Geraudot Plage on Lac D'Orient which is open all year.

To the North West, but quite a bit further, there a great aire at Provins.


Chris


----------

